# Camping Pictures



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We camped at Mohican Wilderness for their annual River of Fire which is a Halloween celebration. We had a about 20 friends and family and enjoyed a fantastic weekend of beautiful weather. Our kids won best costume and our friend's black lab won the dog dressup while their choc lab took second. My nieces, nephew, grandson, and dog won first place as the Scooby Doo Gang. It turned out awesome and was hilarious to see. We even made a tail extension for my dog as Scooby and he kept it on the whole time. Then we had a a music player in the Mystery Machine playing the theme song. We also decorated campsites and carved pumpkins. The kids (and my dog Buster) were celebrities all weekend and had a blast!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> We camped at Mohican Wilderness for their annual River of Fire which is a Halloween celebration. We had a about 20 friends and family and enjoyed a fantastic weekend of beautiful weather. Our kids won best costume and our friend's black lab won the dog dressup while their choc lab took second. My nieces, nephew, grandson, and dog won first place as the Scooby Doo Gang. It turned out awesome and was hilarious to see. We even made a tail extension for my dog as Scooby and he kept it on the whole time. Then we had a a music player in the Mystery Machine playing the theme song. We also decorated campsites and carved pumpkins. The kids (and my dog Buster) were celebrities all weekend and had a blast!


 Ha! That's cool! We are going to Danforth Bay at the end of the month. There is supposed to be a bunch of that sort of thing going on there too. I plan on joining in on some of the holiday fun myself!

Eric


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Way Cool! Looked like alot of fun.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I met you at Mohican Wilderness at last years Haloween campout. I have an outback, grew up in Lagrange, gave popup to kids and still store it at my place. You had great weather. We had a family wedding so we could not make it this year. Just curious, why did you get ride of your outback


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

psychodad said:


> I met you at Mohican Wilderness at last years Haloween campout. I have an outback, grew up in Lagrange, gave popup to kids and still store it at my place. You had great weather. We had a family wedding so we could not make it this year. Just curious, why did you get ride of your outback


I remember you. I was wondering if you would be there this year. No issues at all with the Outback. We made a mistake on the floorplan. We thought we wanted a bunkhouse for the kids in the pictures who we take camping with us. Later on we wished we had a more "adult" or "couples" oriented floorplan-namely a larger bathroom and more kitchen counter space. The kids can sleep wherever, they only go with us 2-4 times a year. Actually this year they've started sleeping in their own tent. Plus like you my own adult kids used my old popup but I found a great deal on a used Jayco bunkhouse, so I sold the popup and let my kids use the Jayco, their "fee" is their little cousins (kids in the pics) sleep in it with them! Nice huh?


----------

